# un raccourci (informatique)



## anselmodr

Acabo de leer el hilo "police y poste de travail" y me doy cuenta de que no sé como decir _*un raccourci *_en español. (no figura en WR)
Por cierto, ¿no tendría nadie la dirección de un buen diccionario francés-español especializado en informática?
Gracias.
Les raccourcis sont précisément les icônes placées sur le bureau que l'on peut supprimer sans pour autant supprimer le programme...


----------



## yserien

Un atajo, combinación de teclas ; así como en la vida se toma un atajo para ahorrarse algunos metros de camino en informática se hace lo mismo para ahorrarnos un pequeño trabajo.


----------



## yserien

Puedes usar el diccionario del foro, lo tienes aquí mismo, dedica mucha espacio a la informática.


----------



## marcelanda

Lo que utiliza windows es "acceso directo a"


----------



## chics

Iba a decir lo mismo, yo siempre he conocido a esos iconos por "accesos directos".


----------



## yserien

¿Y en francés sería "des accès directs? Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## marcelanda

Pues no, sino _des racourcis_, ¿no?


----------



## chics

yserien said:


> ¿Y en francés sería "des accès directs"?.


No, en francés a estos iconos se les llama "raccourcis".
Las combinaciones de teclas (como _Ctrl_ con _V_ para la acción "pegar") serían teclas de acceso directo (o atajos, ahí sí), y en francés veo *touche directe* y *raccourci (clavier)*.


----------



## yserien

Pues no, sino _des racourcis_, ¿no?
Si claro, ya viene en letras rojas en su post, pero en informática en francés ¿se dice así? Porque en España "atajo" es una combinación de teclas, un raccourci.


----------



## Paquita

Combinación de teclas es "combinaison de touches" o "raccourci clavier"

atajo es "raccourci" a secas : con el botón derecho del ratón te proponen "créer un raccourci" y te lo ponen directo en el escritorio

Para el vocabulario informático, hago trampa con esto 
http://www.aulaclic.es/index.htm
de donde recojo lo necesario...


----------



## anselmodr

muchas gracias a todos. Lo que andaba buscando era lo de* "accesos directos", *no me refería a las combinaciones de teclas. Los dos en efecto se llaman "raccourci" en francés y  se suele decir "un raccourci clavier" cuando se trata de un atajo (Ctrl con V) como lo menciona *chics.*


----------



## karinemartin

Hola

Siguiendo vuestro hilo sobre raccourci....

no me ha quedado muy clara la diferencia entre atajo (desde el teclado, no?) y acceso directo (desde pantalla verdad?)

Y entonces como diriais lo siguiente

*Accès raccourci clavier sur écran *
*acceso directo en pantalla?*​ 
*Gracias*​


----------



## chics

Hola, en castellano diríamos *acceso directo* y, en principio, se sobreentiende que sale en la pantalla, por lo que no hace falta la coletilla "en pantalla". Aunque si lo pones, tampoco está mal. El acceso directo siempre tiene un icono.

Emn francés sería un *raccourci sur écran*, ahí sí es mejor aclarar que es _de pantalla_ para diferenciarlo del *raccourci clavier* (_atajo_, en castellano), que es con teclas.

No sé si lo entiendes mejor...


----------



## karinemartin

ya veo la diferencia entre atajo (desde clavier) y acceso directo (desde la pantalla) pero lo que me piden traducir es "accés raccourci clavier sur écran" .... tiene sentido???


----------



## chics

Depende del contexto y a lo que se refiera. Se me ocurre que quizá se trata de un "botón" o enlace dentro del programa (en la ventana de la pantalla, por tanto) que funciona como un atajo.

Por ejemplo, en WR mismo, al poner el ratón encima (no al apretar, antes) de algo, te sale una nota con lo que hace ese comando. En algunos (por ejemplo en el botón "enviar la respuesta rápida") la explicación de la nota es un atajo (en el caso del ejemplo, pone Alt+S).


----------



## anselmodr

gracias Paquit&  por tu dirección de aulaclic...
Creo que me voy a apuntar ahora mismo a uno de los cursos que proponen...


----------



## santi26

Por tanto, un "raccourci" sería lo mismo que un "en-tête informatique"?

Gracias,
Santi


----------



## yserien

chics said:


> Iba a decir lo mismo, yo siempre he conocido a esos iconos por "accesos directos".


 Accesos directos o atajos.( Precisamente atajo corresponde al francés raccourci)


----------

